# Nitrate Spike AGAIN!



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great.. came home from a long day...
Already forgot to dose my tank...
Didn't expect my two new fish got beaten to death!
So guess what? Nitrate Spike to insane levels... now i gotta do a water change! 

Thought I just vent here.. sigh...


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

oh no.....


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dun worry... wuzn't anything expensive!

A German Balloon Blue Ram
and a Balloon Irian Rainbowfish
humm... or could it be a nitrate spike that killed them? I really dunno, they were half eaten... cuz if it is the nitrate spike that killed them, i'm thinking any type of fish that isn't natural has a way weaker immune system!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your fish....

WC at un-planned times usually is a pain that we have to endure. I just had to change 50% of the water in my 155Gallon tank too... (luckily I didn't loose any fish)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Wow. No spike is a good spike. Hybrids do have a weaker immune system and more susceptible to disease etc. 

Any plans for flagtails as replacements?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> Sorry to hear about your fish....
> 
> WC at un-planned times usually is a pain that we have to endure. I just had to change 50% of the water in my 155Gallon tank too... (luckily I didn't loose any fish)


Yup... i am about to fall dead asleep!
Now the 55gallon tank has had 5 water changes straight daily LOL!
I was changing the 60 gallon with the spike... and there i wuz... "humm.. might as well since they're side by side"!  Now i'm extremely tired!



jobber604 said:


> Wow. No spike is a good spike. Hybrids do have a weaker immune system and more susceptible to disease etc.
> 
> Any plans for flagtails as replacements?


LOL!! Jobber, i hate you... you always read my mind!
I might move one of the flagtail from the 55gallon over to the 60gallon... how i miss them ruling the whole community tank! But then again.. the community tank is quite perfect at the moment! But i seriously do think they're much happier in a community tank rather than a species tank!


----------

